# Can someone help me read this rhythm?



## Bluesmeister (Aug 20, 2016)

How is this measure counted?

4/4 time


What is the significance of the "2" below the triple beamed notes? Am I simple counting 1 e + a 2 e + a 3... as I would for 16th notes but playing 2 notes on every count?

Thanks!


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

those guys making up the flurry are 1/32 notes. so yes, you got it right.


----------



## Bluesmeister (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks. That's what I thought.


----------

